# Champions League Qualifying 25-26 August



## A_Skywalker (Aug 24, 2009)

25 Aug 17:45 Anderlecht v Lyon  2.75 3.40 2.50   
25 Aug 17:45 Atletico Madrid v Panathinaikos  1.40 4.75 7.50   
25 Aug 17:45 Debrecen v Levski Sofia  2.50 3.10 2.90   
25 Aug 17:45 FC Zurich v Ventspils  1.25 5.50 13.00   
25 Aug 17:45 Maccabi Haifa v FC Salzburg  2.10 3.25 3.50  
26 Aug 17:45 Apoel Nicosia v FC Copenhagen  2.40 3.60 2.70   
26 Aug 17:45 Arsenal v Celtic  1.33 5.00 10.00  
26 Aug 17:45 Fiorentina v Sporting  1.80 3.50 4.75  
26 Aug 17:45 Olympiakos v Sheriff Tiraspol  1.22 6.00 15.00   
26 Aug 17:45 VfB Stuttgart v Politehnica Timisoara  1.28 5.50 10.00


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 25, 2009)

Debrecen Levski will be tight, just as the odds suggest, I think Levski still can qualify and I hope for the sake of the bulgarian football that will happen.


----------



## Anggun (Aug 26, 2009)

Fiorentina - Sporting  x


----------



## johny09 (Oct 9, 2009)

*always with you*

Thank you if you want to know more details here....


----------



## scottshapell (Oct 20, 2009)

I think Levski still can qualify, i hope for the best


----------

